# Is This Forum For Backcountry Skiers Only? :(



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Looking down the posts, there are references to a new chairlift, ski passes, and a resort's opening. This forum's for folks that like to slide downhill on frozen water, on one or two boards (tubes too?) and lift-served or not. 

Sharpen those edges and have fun at the 'Basin!

--Andy


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Well put Andy, but lets not forget slednecks


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Frenchy,

When are we going in the backcountry?

SCott


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

Hey Chad
I have the same pass and will be up for the weekends. We are going to hit Basin on the weekend of the 5th.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Scott, soon.. but in the meantime lets hit up the res this weekend if the weather's good. I'll call you.

Lets hook up at the Aggie tonight.


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

As of right now it looks like A-Basin is not opening this weekend. Maybe we'll try this next weekend. :x


----------

